
Net Neutrality Complaints to FCC Not Submitting - yosemite_pete
Is anyone else having difficulty submitting complaints to the FCC with 503s being returned?<p>URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fcc.gov&#x2F;ecfs&#x2F;search&#x2F;proceedings?q=name:((17-108))
======
Finnucane
I'm sending Pai a postcard. He doesn't control the USPS.

